# Moving to spain



## davesamc (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi, apologies I’m a new user on here, I reckon this must have been asked a thousand times already, so thank you in advance for your patience and help. 

Background, I’m half Spanish, I have a british passport but I was born in Spain. I am looking to relocate for 12 months (with a view to it being permanent) to the Denia area with my English wife and two daughters (10 and 5).

With Brexit looming and no-one knowing what’s going to happen, I wonder if anyone is in a similar situation. To I renounce my British nationality and get my Spanish nationality (I know they don’t allow dual nationality in Spain) which would potentially make it easier for me to move my family there - or would it?? Or do I just hope for the best, get my NIE, rent a place for 12 months and see how things pan out and deal with what I need to when, and if, I need to. 

We are in a fortunate position that there is money in the bank, we could pay for the 12 months tenancy up front and have enough left to live the year without needing to work (although the plan is to of course) and we also would like our daughters to go into state school - I’m fluent in Spanish so would offer help to get them up to speed with mixing in, although I understand there are a lot of other nationalities in Denia and a lot of multi national kids go to school in the area.

Anyway, that’s my situation and any advice anyone can give me to any points above would be most helpful and appreciated. We’re going over next week to start looking at properties and hopefully speak to some people who can help us.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davesamc said:


> Hi, apologies I’m a new user on here, I reckon this must have been asked a thousand times already, so thank you in advance for your patience and help.
> 
> Background, I’m half Spanish, I have a british passport but I was born in Spain. I am looking to relocate for 12 months (with a view to it being permanent) to the Denia area with my English wife and two daughters (10 and 5).
> 
> ...


:welcome:

It will* definitely* be easier to move here with a Spanish passport, regardless of Brexit, so if I were you I'd look into it.

My daughters & I will be taking Spanish nationality, as other members of this forum have or will be. 

If the worst happens & there's no deal, we will immediately be considered to be 3rd country citizens, & a family of 4 Brits will have to show an annual income in excess of 40,000€ plus private healthcare provision to get a visa.

As a Spanish national, it would be much easier, & you would all be entitled to state healthcare too.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Assuming you had at least one Spanish parent, you could opt to obtain Spanish nationality fairly easily.

Although Spain does not recognise dual nationality with British, they can't actually stop you from holding both passports, they do not take your British passport off you when you swear to become Spanish, that happened in the past, but not any more.

You would arrive as British (so you should hope for a Brexit with agreement and transition period), but within the year you could become Spanish (the option route is much quicker than the residence route) and solve many potential future problems. Or you could look into getting the Spanish nationality before making the move, but I don't know if we have anyone on the forum who has done that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Assuming you had at least one Spanish parent, you could opt to obtain Spanish nationality fairly easily.
> 
> Although Spain does not recognise dual nationality with British, they can't actually stop you from holding both passports, they do not take your British passport off you when you swear to become Spanish, that happened in the past, but not any more.
> 
> You would arrive as British (so you should hope for a Brexit with agreement and transition period), but within the year you could become Spanish (the option route is much quicker than the residence route) and solve many potential future problems. Or you could look into getting the Spanish nationality before making the move, but I don't know if we have anyone on the forum who has done that.


There was a forum regular from Canada whose username escapes me atm, who secured Spanish nationality via her father iirc, while still living in Canada, before moving here.


----------



## davesamc (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks so much to both of you, that’s really interesting regarding nationality change, I thought I’d have to renounce my British Passport when I swore Spanish nationality. 

Either way, would me being born there be enough to register as a Spanish national? My mum is a Spanish national but she lives in England, she does have aspabis DNI (dad is also, and probs lives in Spain, but he’s going to be much more difficult to find - long story) 

Would I be able to bring my wife and family here on the back of my nationality or would they also need to change (and could they?) to Spanish nationals?

Thanks again for the prompt response, brilliant!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davesamc said:


> Thanks so much to both of you, that’s really interesting regarding nationality change, I thought I’d have to renounce my British Passport when I swore Spanish nationality.
> 
> Either way, would me being born there be enough to register as a Spanish national? My mum is a Spanish national but she lives in England, she does have aspabis DNI (dad is also, and probs lives in Spain, but he’s going to be much more difficult to find - long story)
> 
> ...


You were born here of Spanish parents, so as far as Spain is concerned you ARE Spanish & simply need to get your paperwork sorted out.

Ask your mum if there was a Libro de Familia. 

Have a read of this Nacionalidad española


You could bring them here as your dependants.


----------



## davesamc (Feb 15, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> davesamc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much to both of you, that’s really interesting regarding nationality change, I thought I’d have to renounce my British Passport when I swore Spanish nationality.
> ...


Thanks so much. So as dependants would the girls be able to go to school and my family be eligible for state facilities I.e. health etc, or would I have to put them into private education/health? I’ve tried looking at that specific scenario but it’s a bit of a mine field... thanks again.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

The only Brexit impact that would affect you regardless of nationality is that ( assuming
you have been living and working in the UK and inevitably been paying UK National
Insurance contributions ) then the thing that's 'up in the air' at the moment, is whether
you can count the number of years you have been working in the UK to meet the
minimum number of years for you to qualify for your Spanish State Pension by
using whats called the Euro Pension route.
As you might or might not know - you have to have worked in an EU Country to add the
number of years worked there to meet any minimum number of years criteria in your
adopted EU Country - which for Spain its a minimum of 15 working years to qualify
for a Spanish State Pension.
After the 29th March and assuming a No Deal, Hard Brexit the UK ceases to be an
EU Country.

Chances are your probably still young enough to build up the required number of
working years in Spain, to meet the State Pension eligibility criteria anyway but worth
bearing in mind nevertheless.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure about if there is a no deal then people here with legal residency will require to satisfy requirements of non EU nationals
According to Spanish website such persons will be treated with continuing rights. Persons arriving after Brexit will require work visas and or higher incomes. This broadly follows the UK governments announcement about settled Status in uk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davesamc said:


> Thanks so much. So as dependants would the girls be able to go to school and my family be eligible for state facilities I.e. health etc, or would I have to put them into private education/health? I’ve tried looking at that specific scenario but it’s a bit of a mine field... thanks again.


To get resident visas for them would need you to satisfy income & healthcare provision - however, with you as a Spanish national it's unlikely they'd be refused.

Once here, and visas applied for, they will have all the same rights as you.

In fact it's written into law that even 'undocumented foreigners' under the age of 18 are entitled to state healhcare, & children age 6 to 16 have the right to, & are required to attend school.


----------



## davesamc (Feb 15, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> davesamc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much. So as dependants would the girls be able to go to school and my family be eligible for state facilities I.e. health etc, or would I have to put them into private education/health? I’ve tried looking at that specific scenario but it’s a bit of a mine field... thanks again.
> ...


Thanks Xabiachica. We’re actually all coming out on Friday and staying in denia for half term, I wonder if Javea might be a better place... I’ve tried messaging you but it says I don’t have permission, I’m assuming it’s to do with subscription, which happy to do of course I’m just not sure how! Thanks for your help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davesamc said:


> Thanks Xabiachica. We’re actually all coming out on Friday and staying in denia for half term, I wonder if Javea might be a better place... I’ve tried messaging you but it says I don’t have permission, I’m assuming it’s to do with subscription, which happy to do of course I’m just not sure how! Thanks for your help.


You don't need to subscribe - you just need another post or two & the PM system will be activated for you.

Jávea & Denia are very different to each other!

I love living in Jávea & visiting Denia but could never live there - but I have friends who say the opposite!


----------



## davesamc (Feb 15, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> davesamc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Xabiachica. We’re actually all coming out on Friday and staying in denia for half term, I wonder if Javea might be a better place... I’ve tried messaging you but it says I don’t have permission, I’m assuming it’s to do with subscription, which happy to do of course I’m just not sure how! Thanks for your help.
> ...


Thought I’d replied but can’t see on thread.. Is the PM activation by starting thread posts or does replying to posts count? Would be good to get in touch somehow to pick your brains if you could help I’d be so grateful.. I can appreciate you get lots of similar requests on here, especially as a mod. Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davesamc said:


> Thought I’d replied but can’t see on thread.. Is the PM activation by starting thread posts or does replying to posts count? Would be good to get in touch somehow to pick your brains if you could help I’d be so grateful.. I can appreciate you get lots of similar requests on here, especially as a mod. Thank you.


Replying to posts counts - your PM system is probably working by now.


By all means pick my brains about the area, either on the forum or by PM, but if it's general info rather than private, then it's better on the forum.


----------



## davesamc (Feb 15, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> davesamc said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I’d replied but can’t see on thread.. Is the PM activation by starting thread posts or does replying to posts count? Would be good to get in touch somehow to pick your brains if you could help I’d be so grateful.. I can appreciate you get lots of similar requests on here, especially as a mod. Thank you.
> ...


Thank you. I guess the biggest question, and as someone who appears to have done it yourself, would you recommend putting kids into state school? I have 5 and 10 year old girls.

And what is the difference between Denia and Javea? House prices? Schools? We’re looking at renting for 12 months to test the water. We need somewhere that’s family friendly with a good British community but not just Brits. Although i can speak Spanish my wife can’t and would like somewhere so that she doesn’t feel isolated (I’m actually from Tavernes just up the coast, which is very Spanish...) 

We’ll deal with Brexit when it happens and depending what happens but I think we’re in a good position whatever happens with that.

Much appreciated!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davesamc said:


> Thank you. I guess the biggest question, and as someone who appears to have done it yourself, would you recommend putting kids into state school? I have 5 and 10 year old girls.
> 
> And what is the difference between Denia and Javea? House prices? Schools? We’re looking at renting for 12 months to test the water. We need somewhere that’s family friendly with a good British community but not just Brits. Although i can speak Spanish my wife can’t and would like somewhere so that she doesn’t feel isolated (I’m actually from Tavernes just up the coast, which is very Spanish...)
> 
> ...


Jávea is more spread out than Denia, with three distinct areas - port, town & Arenal - the touristy bit. as well as urbs in the surrounding hills. 

Denia is more of a 'town' & imo is better for shopping. 

The population of Jávea is more cosmopolitan than that of Denia, with about 80 nationalities & roughly 50% non-Spanish. Just under 20% of the entire population is British.

Denia is more 'Spanish' in that although there are various nationalities living there, they are less visible than in Jávea. Although where I live in Jávea you rarely hear English spoken except from tourists. 

Property prices are higher in Jávea. 

I can't comment on the schools in Denia, but in Jávea the state schools are excellent. Education in the entire region is delivered in both valenciano & castellano - some schools leaning more heavily to one & some teaching in both more or less equally. 


My daughters were 4 & nearly 9 when they went into Spanish school, so similar in age to yours. 10 is a bit borderline for learning Spanish well enough - quickly enough - to pass exams, but I know kids older than that who have been fine. You of course have the advantage of Speaking Spanish already, so that will help too. 

My daughters constantly thank me for moving here when they were young & bringing them up here 

The older one has itchy feet & travels constantly, but Jávea is where her heart is, & she will always come home. Her teachers at school used to say that she was more 'Javiensa' than some who were born here!


----------



## davesamc (Feb 15, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> davesamc said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I guess the biggest question, and as someone who appears to have done it yourself, would you recommend putting kids into state school? I have 5 and 10 year old girls.
> ...


Thanks so much. This is super helpful. We’re here in Denia now and going to have a look at some properties but will also go and have a look around Javea while we’re here.

Which is the best area to look at if we want to be within walking distance of the ‘community’ if you like. Somewhere I can kick the girls out’ ( in the nicest possible way) for the day and let them round and be outside and make friends etc. 

And how do schools go about making sure the girls integrate in the beginning.


----------

